

Ask HN: Review my weekend project, InboxCleaner - mootothemax

InboxCleaner is a little tool to clear our direct messages on Twitter. I wrote it for myself after not liking any of the alternative systems out there.<p>Right now you can either delete everything, or limit it to a particular user. I'm working out any other filters that people might find useful; please let me know if you have any ideas!<p>You can take a look at it here: http://inboxcleaner.com
======
mootothemax
Clickable: <http://inboxcleaner.com>

